

Why is the U.S. innovative? - wave
http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=258239

======
asdf333
Its OK to fail here.It gives people the courage to innovate and take chances.

------
wave
This came out of a discussion about "What Makes Finnish Kids So Smart?"
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=257588>

------
unalone
Whoa. I didn't know HN let you link to comments.

I'm honored, though I don't feel right upvoting this.

------
rokhayakebe
Because in the US you can. Everywhere you go in the world there are a very
smart individuals.

What makes one country more innovative than the other is its ability let smart
people not only express their ideas, but also give them tools to easily turn
their concepts into products and services.

Society plays a huge role as well. For example in America it is ok to fail at
being an entrepreneur, or to fail as a researcher who spent 10 years trying to
find a cure for a disease. No one will laugh at you or tell you you wasted
your time. In fact people will admire you for your courage.

Money is the third biggest factor. In the US the private sector invests in
just about every damn thing. And if you are lucky or incorporate your company
properly you do not have to pay back one freaking penny may you fail to turn
your idea into a profitable company.

That is why America is innovative. Capitalism at its realest sense.

